# Conan Exiles



## stawacz (1. Februar 2017)

gestern startete ja nun die EA von conan.so weit so gut,spiel macht auch ziemlich bock,aber wir haben leider das problem,wenn wir offline im koop spielen ,das sich mein tribemember nicht mehr als etwa 100 meter von mir entfernen kann.so bald ich zu weit weglaufe,zieh ich ihn wie mit nem unsichtbaren band hinter mir her.das scheint irgendwas damit zutun zu haben das ich der host bin.

weiss einer genaueres?


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2017)

Early Access 

Derzeit scheint es probleme mit zugeben wenn man mit mehr als einer person spielen will


----------



## stawacz (2. Februar 2017)

ja wie gesagt alles andere funktioniert bisher gut..einzig die tatsache das keiner von uns was alleine machen kann weil er scheinbar an nem unsichtbaren band hinterher geschleift wird is nervig.da muss es doch ne möglichkeit geben das zu ändern.hab sonst auch noch von keinem gehört der das selbe problem hat


----------

